# "not my problem" people



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok I am just going to say it, I am seriously ready to delete my facebook and never talk to anyone on it again (with the exception of the people I've met here). I have made it abundantly clear the hell that I am living in and exactly what kind of help I need from people and the only thing people can respond with is "man, that's tough wish there was something I could do to help" or "I hope you find answers". Not a SINGLE PERSON, either ones I've flat out begged for help or ones that have clearly seen my suffer have stepped up and offered to help. Everyone acts like it's not their problem. Well guess what. IT IS YOUR PROBLEM. I am a person who you claim to see as a friend and yet you won't help me while I'm on the ground bleeding. You see me and hope that someone else calls and ambulance because it's not your issue. Well guess what "friends", there is only so much I can take before I snap and kill myself. Will it be your issue then? Will you feel bad at all when I'm dead? Or will you still be like "man I wish someone would have helped her"? I seriously do NOT understand what is wrong with people but I can guarantee this, if I don't get help and soon, I'm done. And when that happens I will leave express instructions that none of them will be allowed at my funeral. If they couldn't be bothered to show me that they cared when I was live, they don't get to come to my funeral and pretend to be sad and devistated when I'm dead. I'm sorry but it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I feel like im in kind of a shit position right now too, im not saying both our positions are the same. For me, Im dealing with an absolute INTENSE fear of developing schitzophrenia.

We are in a bump in the road right now in life, thats it. Things will get better.

Add me as a friend and we can talk if you would like

- Jayd


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

j4mtj said:


> Hard as it may be to believe, this anger is a good sign. It's when we give up that apathy starts, but I see a fighting spirit in you. In spite of all you've been through you haven't given up (yay!) so use that anger energy to screw the world and focus on yourself and the fight to get better.


Yeah exactly, this is good advice


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

It can be so frustrating when you are clearly screaming and no one can acknowledge those emotions behind the scream. I often experience the same thing. Especially from family. To avoid anger I just tell myself that most people are just plain ignorant and narcissistic. I cant waste my energy on dwelling on others' ignorance. Its a never ending battle.

Don't deny your feelings and let others know how you feel. You may find out that there are people who are really concerned but genuinely dont know how to express their concern. Some people are not comfortable with expressing sympathy; for some it feels awkward. And some people dont have the capacity to share feelings (intense feelings).


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Then fuck em. Then they are not your true friends any way and calling them that is undeserved. I have realized especially in the past 4 years that most people actually don't give a shit and relying on others is sometimes a futile endeavor. To depend and count on others is to set your self up for the ultimate disappointment because most peoples heads are so far up inside their own assholes that they wouldn't know true tragedy or pain even if they farted it out. Dp is teaching me more and more how in this world we need to rely on ourselves. I give freely and help so many people in my life and most of the time it is not reciprocated, but I do it any way now because I don't want to be like most. This is one of the reasons that motivates me in my darkest hours not to do something stupid, because if I do no one cares any way. There will be no 'i told you so' moment for these types of friends because they never cared any way. They'll pretend to mourn for a day and then go back and shove their heads up their big gaping assholes and pretend real life don't happen. Seriously VG don't even bother and don't expect shit from any body. Care about those closest to you and after that nothing else matters. peace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

This link directly deletes your facebook account, after 14 days: http://www.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=delete_account

It, unlike the "deactivate" account, actually does permanently delete your facebook account.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

flipwilson said:


> Then fuck em. Then they are not your true friends any way and calling them that is undeserved. I have realized especially in the past 4 years that most people actually don't give a shit and relying on others is sometimes a futile endeavor. To depend and count on others is to set your self up for the ultimate disappointment because most peoples heads are so far up inside their own assholes that they wouldn't know true tragedy or pain even if they farted it out. Dp is teaching me more and more how in this world we need to rely on ourselves. I give freely and help so many people in my life and most of the time it is not reciprocated, but I do it any way now because I don't want to be like most. This is one of the reasons that motivates me in my darkest hours not to do something stupid, because if I do no one cares any way. There will be no 'i told you so' moment for these types of friends because they never cared any way. They'll pretend to mourn for a day and then go back and shove their heads up their big gaping assholes and pretend real life don't happen. Seriously VG don't even bother and don't expect shit from any body. Care about those closest to you and after that nothing else matters. peace.


I pretty much love your reply. I don't mean this as a disrespt to other people but I'm kind of sick of people trying to sugar coat everything. Like "aww cheer up, it'll get better". Why is it that we can't just call stuff what it is? This sucks, people sucks, my situation sucks. I don't want hollow words of encouragement that are spoken mainly because other people want to make themselves feel better. It's kind of nice to have confirmation and to call it what it is.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> I pretty much love your reply. I don't mean this as a disrespt to other people but I'm kind of sick of people trying to sugar coat everything. Like "aww cheer up, it'll get better". Why is it that we can't just call stuff what it is? This sucks, people sucks, my situation sucks. I don't want hollow words of encouragement that are spoken mainly because other people want to make themselves feel better. It's kind of nice to have confirmation and to call it what it is.


Yeah, I really get irked by comments like ''Aww cheer up, it'll get better'' b/c it's like, ''You have no freakin clue what I'm going thru!" Anyways, that's just how I feel.

Soo...basically what you're saying is...you would rather hear someone say, "Sarah, you're f**ked/screwed" rather than give a message of hope? People do sometimes think of saying it like it is...but don't want to upset or offend the other person. Do you know what I mean?


----------

